# Who loves TBs? :]



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I do!!  Haha. Who here loves Thoroughbreds? Do you own, ride, or just plain like them? Let's here about your TB and why you love them!  I have a 2 year old TB filly, Sunny. :] I think the main reason I am so drawn to her is because of her goofy, puppydog personality. She is so funny. She picks up everything she can and will walk around with it, until she decides there's something better to do, and she'll throw it. XD This includes cell phones, cameras, and, her favorite, brushes and buckets! Haha. I love that she's high strung, I don't always like push-button horses, I like a challenge. :] So why do you love your TB? :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoroughbreds FTW. =D
I love my guy because he's full of personality and I never know what to expect with him. He's very much an eccentric aristocrat and fully expects to be treated like a prince. He pouts and sulks if he doesn't get his way. Which isn't too often because all he has to do is give me "the look" and he's got me at his beck and call. I think I'm _his_ pet. lol :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

love em my trainer has told me mulitple times i am a born tb rider. I have ridden 2 a mare named rave shes 22 this year i believe and blind in one eye but she was my baby girl i was the only one who could ride her gaits and actually get her into a fairly slow canter. My last but favorite throughbred ever is Soldier my 19yr old gelding who i had to put down this year due to a twisted gut. He was amazing after just 2 dys he would follow me all over as i set up a pattern to work on or move barrels. Our last ride was bareback i got on and layed on his back and just talked to him and he would walk a little and then stop and snort as if answering something i said. I miss him tb's are amazing horses :]


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mom's boyfriend owns a Paint and 3 OTTB's....I LOVE riding the fiestyish TB (wow big surprise) she's the one no one else wants to ride because she just wants to GO! I'm also probably buying a 16hh TB for myself. Not my fav breed, but I do love their speed!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't! Just sayin...lol


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

LOVE Thoroughbreds - particularly OTTBs. I've always had a deep love for them, but working for PDawson meant that I was getting on the horses right after they came off the track. They are just SO smart, pliable, athletic, and above all, HONEST. They will give and give where another horse will say "uh uh. Not happening." I cannot stand people who perpetuate the crazy TB legend...it is SUCH crap.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

dantexeventer said:


> LOVE Thoroughbreds - particularly OTTBs. I've always had a deep love for them, but working for PDawson meant that I was getting on the horses right after they came off the track. They are just SO smart, pliable, athletic, and above all, HONEST. They will give and give where another horse will say "uh uh. Not happening." I cannot stand people who perpetuate the crazy TB legend...it is SUCH crap.


 Agreed! They're so willing. They put their heart into their work, and they're so eager to please. Such big hearted horses. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I love TB's, along with QH and hannoverians. haha my first horse was a TB, he waas to slow for the track so i got him, haha. Rena (the horse i have now) is TB/honnoverian, and i absalutly love her! haha she has the mind of a QH, and looks like a QH


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

dantexeventer said:


> I cannot stand people who perpetuate the crazy TB legend...it is SUCH crap.


Couldn't agree more. The only reason there is a crazy TB legend to begin with is because the racing industry is so hard on them and too many people try and take on OTTB's when they shouldn't, usually with disastrous results. Not the horses fault.

Horses for courses. I love them too!


----------



## ShowjumpingGirl94 (May 2, 2009)

I love TBs they are not crazy at all they are a very sweet breed and are lot of fun!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

dantexeventer said:


> I cannot stand people who perpetuate the crazy TB legend...it is SUCH crap.


I've never met these elusive "crazy TB" creatures either. I love TB's.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

dantexeventer said:


> LOVE Thoroughbreds - particularly OTTBs. I've always had a deep love for them, but working for PDawson meant that I was getting on the horses right after they came off the track. They are just SO smart, pliable, athletic, and above all, HONEST. They will give and give where another horse will say "uh uh. Not happening." I cannot stand people who perpetuate the crazy TB legend...it is SUCH crap.


I agree! My farrier is a rough cowboy type who owns Paints and he always gives me a hard time about my "big **** overgrown pony". He shoes racehorses so I can kind of understand why he thinks they're all batty, but still. He doesn't think they can do anything but run fast and turn left. 

I don't even tell people what breed Vic is anymore because horse people around here are immediately turned off by the word "Thoroughbred". Now I tell people he's just a brown riding horse. :?


----------



## Wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got my first TB/QH cross. She is a sweetheart. Her name is Mia. She is a retired Racer I have been told. I have to get to know her and her I. I hope we can form a great relationship!! I have always heard wonderful things about this breed! Thanks for letting me tell you guys about my new addition!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wildflower said:


> I just got my first TB/QH cross. She is a sweetheart. Her name is Mia. She is a retired Racer I have been told. I have to get to know her and her I. I hope we can form a great relationship!! I have always heard wonderful things about this breed! Thanks for letting me tell you guys about my new addition!!!


 What a beauty!  I'm glad to hear about your new girl, I hope it all works out! :] You two should be best friends in no time, they are the easiest creatures to bond with. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive NEVER cared for TBs but I moved my horse to a stable that has a OTTB and I LOVE them now. He is so sweet and willing (one vice he has is he cant have clippers near him, he will strike out) but I have to say if they were gaited I would own one in a heartbeat. Just commenting they are a lot nicer and better than i always thought. I can definantly see what the hype is on them


----------



## lauraleo (Aug 1, 2009)

I love the tb that i train for a friend because their so totally awesome and tb's are very willing and playful  I also love their structure - when their crossedwith an arab their made for the gods <3


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

We actually have three TB's-see Sarah, Tess, and Matthew on my "horses" page. Sarah is 3/4 thoroughbred, 1/4 holsteiner, but totally looks and acts like a throughbred. Tess is a retired racehorse. Matt is missing an eye. All three are so sweet and just like giant puppies on the ground, although they used to/are difficult when being ridden! (Matt and Tess are retired)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I absolutely love them! Most of the horses I have ridden are TB's. The place where I am boarding at consists mainly of TB's, besides for a handful that aren't.

Night Heat (my amazing and crazy mare) is a TB, and as meantioned before, they are so honest and will try anything for you, even if they are slightly fazed about something.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i LOVE tbs !! i just started riding/training one yesterday && he was a star ! his owner kept saying i didnt have to get on him [for some strange reason she thinks he is crazy...] & telling me if i wanted to i could get off ! i was just disapointed that i had to get off so soon because he is sooo unfit !

my mare is tb/hano too, i love her =]


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

I love my TBs. I have 3 of them, all with their own personalities. Rowdy is my big boy, tall dark and handsome. We have a love/ hate relationship. I love him he hates me, but only if I pay more attention to someone else! LOL. Jaffa is like a big puppy dog but he has a sore back atm and gives me grump ears whenever I pretend to touch his back. Jazzy is a sweet three year old that I call my love junky, I though that I might have lost her not too long ago when she was showing late stage signs of bracken poisoning but I am hoping that it wasn't that, as she seems to be improving now.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't think I really cared for thoroughbreds (I worked with someone about ten years ago who told me how she drugged her filly to make her calm enough to sell :? and that soured me to the breed) till I met Gus. It was love at first sight . For my kids too. He was so sweet and spunky (even though he's 22) and interested in us (well, at least in our carrots :lol.



















He's skinny and needs some TLC, but hopefully he'll be officially ours and home in a few weeks .


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yes I love them! I have a part-bred TB (arab) and he is the best 
Here is William:


----------



## aswift (May 1, 2010)

I train the ******s and they are not mad only what you make them.Bought 1 cheap cause it was mad and won the other day with it!!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I love my thoroughbreds!

*How Clever (aka Rex)*










*Significant Other (aka Hugo)*


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

*Gus...*

I am getting my thoroughbred soon. He is an ex race horse, and he is big but gentle and goofy. Though I have not yet received him, I am waiting for him to arrive and can't wait to find out just what it is that makes him special!


----------



## MustangBlue (Feb 11, 2010)

AlmostThere said:


> I didn't think I really cared for thoroughbreds (I worked with someone about ten years ago who told me how she drugged her filly to make her calm enough to sell :? and that soured me to the breed) till I met Gus. It was love at first sight . For my kids too. He was so sweet and spunky (even though he's 22) and interested in us (well, at least in our carrots :lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats funny I have a new TB named Gus too!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

HowClever, I have actually seen a thoroughbred the colour of yours before. I'm used to seeing the darker grey one's with a dark mane, not such a light grey with a light mane like Rex....WOW :shock:

Sorry, I just had to meantion that. Very pretty... :grin:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> HowClever, I have actually seen a thoroughbred the colour of yours before. I'm used to seeing the darker grey one's with a dark mane, not such a light grey with a light mane like Rex....WOW :shock:
> 
> Sorry, I just had to meantion that. Very pretty... :grin:


Thanks! :lol: You should it when he's had a bath, pretty much blinding white! Hang on I'll try and find a pic *rummages*

Here ya go...(excuse the forelock, mummy forgot to wash it!)


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I love TBs.  Such fabulous event horses when they put their mind to it!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My first horse was a TB. He had great bloodlines (his grandsire was Northern Dancer). He looked exactly like a warmblood and did amazing at hunters (was too slow for the track). He had a huge gate but a very slow canter unless you rode with a whip. Whenever you would go to pet his face he would stick out his touge so you could play with it lol.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Thanks! :lol: You should it when he's had a bath, pretty much blinding white! Hang on I'll try and find a pic *rummages*
> 
> Here ya go...(excuse the forelock, mummy forgot to wash it!)


Holy crow! He is REALLY white! Even more white than Stoeka used to be when she had a bath.... :shock:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Holy crow! He is REALLY white! Even more white than Stoeka used to be when she had a bath.... :shock:


Haha, he's not that white at the moment though, too hot for him to be rugged, but it rains and he rolls, haha. 
I think the best thing is that when his is freshly bathed he actually has chestnut coloured flea-bites, not many, but they're there.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

MustangBlue said:


> Thats funny I have a new TB named Gus too!


:lol::lol: Yeah, when I saw your heading "Gus..." I had to do a double take. And then I'm reading how he's an OTTB, and I'm thinking to myself, "no, Gus never raced, he doesn't have a lip tattoo." Man I must have been too tired to be reading HF when I saw your post :lol:.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

HowClever said:


> Haha, he's not that white at the moment though, too hot for him to be rugged, but it rains and he rolls, haha.
> I think the best thing is that when his is freshly bathed he actually has chestnut coloured flea-bites, not many, but they're there.


LOL. Stoeka also had a few chestnut flea bites on her. Strange... :smile:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just bought this girl april 27th! Shes a 13 year old raced mare. Shes setteled in great and I'm in love!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

generally speaking, *I* don't like TBs. too much energy for my blood, at least the OTTB. wife's got one of them and he's still in the "all i wanna do is run" stage...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

spence said:


> generally speaking, *I* don't like TBs. too much energy for my blood, at least the OTTB. wife's got one of them and he's still in the "all i wanna do is run" stage...


Not my OTTB, spence.

He couldn't cut it as a race horse because his whole philosophy on life is, "Why run when I can trot, and why trot if I can walk?" :wink:

JJ's only 6 y/o, which means he's going to get even more laid back the older he gets. He's completely convinced that 'standing still' _is_ a gait. :lol:


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Not my OTTB, spence.
> 
> He couldn't cut it as a race horse because his whole philosophy on life is, "Why run when I can trot, and why trot if I can walk?" :wink:
> 
> JJ's only 6 y/o, which means he's going to get even more laid back the older he gets. He's completely convinced that 'standing still' _is_ a gait. :lol:


I WISH YANKEE WAS LIKE THAT!!! he ran something like 28 times, didn't earn much, and was hardly in the money. but he's still **** fast, faster than i ever want to go on a horse, and got too much energy. but the best thing that the wife EVER did was take him off grain and feed him only grass/hay, beet pulp, and alfalfa cubes. i could tell a massive DROP in energy within a week... much nicer to work with!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Not my OTTB, spence.
> 
> He couldn't cut it as a race horse because his whole philosophy on life is, "Why run when I can trot, and why trot if I can walk?" :wink:
> 
> JJ's only 6 y/o, which means he's going to get even more laid back the older he gets. He's completely convinced that 'standing still' _is_ a gait. :lol:


:lol: - that would be our Aero, too.

(still one of my favorite pics of DD and Aero)


















this one sums up Aero's personality and attitude perfectly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mac, what a lovely boy!

Spence, race horses are fed high energy rocket fuel, so when you take them off it they do tend to have a downturn in energy.

I have JJ on Blue Seal Charger right now because he lost some weight at the trainer's and I want him to regain it. Hasn't really affected his energy level, except that _occasionally_ he'll trot with the two Arabians when they're being snorty and racing around. 

He doesn't do it as long as they do, though. There's grass to be eaten!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, and when he spooks, he tends to do it in place. Anything else would just take too much energy!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I breifly owned a OTTB, he was an experience. I learned a lot from him...like how to stay on during a rear...and a bolt...and lots of bucks... :lol:

It wasn't entirely his fault, from what I learned of his history he was started into hunter/jumper training straight off the track and I don't think he ever really wrapped his mind around being a riding horse and not a race horse. Alls well that ends well, he is now a purdy pasture puff for his new owner.


















He has a beautiful extended trot.

He would have made a fab jumper too.


Now I have an Anglo-Arab. I think it's really the best of both worlds. Super athletic without the Arabian and Thoroughbred sillyness. 



















Majic likes to jump, but I think he is going to max out at about 2 foot or 2'6'' which is fine by me, he is my dressage horse first and foremost.


----------



## penylove8 (Feb 2, 2010)

I DO!!!!! my TB has the greatest personality and the biggest heart...and he is so well behaved i freaking love him to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I've never met these elusive "crazy TB" creatures either. I love TB's.



Agreed.

Granted, they're probably out there.. but stalled all day with little attention.

Where Cerra (TBX) is, there's an OTTB gelding -- and he is the most RELAXED horse you'll ever meet. An apocalypse could go off in the distance and irregardless if his owner was there, he'd probably continue to bury his head in the hay. *Munch munch munch*

Its the Paint mare in that bunch that is CRAZY. Not sure what she is, other than absolutely off the rocker. I think it's partially that her owner hasn't been out for like a month, and she's lonely..


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

My OTTB is amazing, he took to riding right away, only being a week off the track I was able to trot him comfortably in the big, outdoor arena, he is usually so calm, but I must say he has his moments. I have ridden different breeds of horses, and I have mainly rode OTTBs and they are like no other horse, they want to learn and make their owner proud. I love my boy Hero, he is so funny, like all of a sudden pulling my ipod out of my pocket and throwing it in mid-air...which I know he was a bad boy for doing that but those kind of events helps make memories and shows the personality of the horse. I love my boy  <3 Hero


----------



## Guppersmama (May 9, 2010)

I love my TB by default! lol I never wanted a TB, never would of gone out looking for one on purpose, but then there was Gupper the most pain in the butt,inquisitive, nosy as all get out, crazy, dorky horse I've ever meant in my life.
And I had to get him out of where he was (If I knew how to link my intro. post I would but you can find it and read what I mean)

So yeah, by default  I love a TB


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Wesley-7 year old, 16 hand OTTB.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen alot of new members with TB related usernames, so I thought i'd give this a bump! -BUMPS-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I DO! Have always loved horseracing and now that I own a TB, I wouldn't have anything else!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

I do! My favorite breed.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

charlene1985 said:


> Ive NEVER cared for TBs but I moved my horse to a stable that has a OTTB and I LOVE them now. He is so sweet and willing (one vice he has is he cant have clippers near him, he will strike out) but I have to say if they were gaited I would own one in a heartbeat. Just commenting they are a lot nicer and better than i always thought. I can definantly see what the hype is on them


If you're looking for something that gaits you should try Standardbreds then!

I love TBs as well myself. They can be so sweet and I feel that there is so much more personality than the warmbloods I've worked with.


----------

